# Alum ice fishing



## OldSoldier

4" of ice near Gallena dock, spill way still open around 3PM, and marina had thin covering. Fish do mark but they won't bite. If anyone does catch some eyes or crappies, please let e know.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MLSchaub said:


> 4" of ice near Gallena dock, spill way still open around 3PM, and marina had thin covering. Fish do mark but they won't bite. If anyone does catch some eyes or crappies, please let e know.


Do you alum ice guys ever get into big bue gills? Ive been jonesing a good panfish trip,i tried a couple open water spots tuesday but blanked on panfish,i was at buckeye.


----------



## Mylife614

Were you out fishing in the galena cove? Solid 4"? How was the ice on the shorelines? I'd love to try an get on the ice somewhere around here tomorrow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Anybody do any good today at alum thinking about tryin in the morning at the cove 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Tex I might try to get out in the am an maybe eve if it's safe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Went to go try and fish it's to windy for me saw some guys fishing the galena cove dont know if they were catching any thing nobody was fishing the marina 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican

Anybody been fishing Alum this week I finally get a weekend off going to give it a shot this weekend just wondering if the fish were biting last time I was out marked some fish just couldnt get them to bite 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Got out this eve Galena for a lil had to bring my hunting blind and heater it was so cold. Nothing to bite, I'd say 7"+ didn't measure tho. I don't have any fancy electronics an was not trying to drill bunch of holes or set tip ups. 

Sucks though cuz my auger is not cutting worth a damn. Idk if they are that dull or if it could be bent, I need to look at it, took forever and didn't cut well. I might try to get out this weekend as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

Buddy and I are gonna try an get out tomorrow afternoon maybe galena, possibly elsewhere. Anyone doing any good up north of 36? Or other areas maybe see ya out there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

I didnt get to go my daughter got sick and had to take care of her was wondering if anybody done any good over the weekend

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101

Went out on Friday, lots of marks no takers.


----------



## Bobcatfisher

Thinking about going out tomorrow afternoon. To alum or buckeye. Never ice fished either. Any suggestions? I would like to catch saugeye. I will be setting some tip ups with minis. Anyone heading out? It should warm up a but as the day goes on. 

Anyone fishing either place tomorrow? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn

I did not think the Cheshire cove was safe 2 days ago. My spud bar went right through the ice. The top was slush and the ice underneath was maybe 2" on the deep part. There were some spots with wet slush exposed. It might be good by now but don't just run out there. The snow is still hiding so e surprises.


----------



## Govbarney

Question: When you guys are setting up tip-ups for eyes are you just putting a live minnow on a single hook, or are you using treble hooks?


----------



## icebreaker

I have used both single and treble hooks. IMO a single octopus hook, #6 red, seems to work best for me.


----------



## Texican

Has any body been catching anything at alum going to try it sunday see if I can find some crappie or some eyes

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OldSoldier

Been slow. caught 3 small gills yesterday afternoon. May try area around docks tomorrow


----------



## Mylife614

Anyone find a lost ice rod and reel by galena this wk, if so let me know please?? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smith07

my dad and I fished from about 2 pm to 6:00 at Howard Rd and then the New Gelena Ramp and only managed one crappie between us.


----------



## MDBuckeye

I haven't done well this season at all for some reason. I know right now the bite generally gets tougher toward mid ice season but it's getting ridiculous. I'm wondering if the majority of the fish are out suspended deep. I have no idea.


----------



## jray

they have been tough but if you find them its slow and steady and the size has been really good. ive been taking some better gills on minnow heads on spoons


----------



## fishslim

Eyes are hiding good but crappies have been consistent we have been getting quality Crappies deep water has been ticket


----------



## fishslim

Heres some a buddy got other day he put a clinic on that day people standing around him trying to figure out how he was doing it. other pic me with couple big blacks.


----------



## Fishingislife

Nice black slabs slim! Your right about the eyes hiding good..... I believe most of them are hiding in your freezer!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Troy,

Just how many holes do you need?


----------



## fishslim

Which ever one i am near. Lol todays hole was good for awhile not like other day though. That is what you find at community spots looks like a land mine went off every where have to watch where you step or you go down.lol


----------



## hang_loose

fishlim,I didn't know sasquatch(sp) ice fished....Nice winter fish!!!


----------



## OldSoldier

Nice fish! Received some advice from a gentleman who gave me some lessons last week - he certainly has the touch! Learned quite a bit in a short period of time - from both of you! Thanks


----------



## fishslim

When your as ugly as i am thats the best kind of picture.lol yep Mike Dave has it down well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## onwisc

FISHSLIM--wonderful black crappie-were those 15"? How deep down were they?


----------



## fishslim

Fish are in 20-22 foot of water swimming on or real close to bottom.


----------



## hang_loose

Good info fishslim!!! No more messing with sasquatch.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Ice still good? Might try to hit something Friday is weather permits. Haven't been fishing in months!!~


----------



## MDBuckeye

Wow, nice little mess there Troy. I tried there but not quite in that spot. Other places haven't been good either. Eyeballs are seriously hiding.


----------



## tomdury

I think I am gonna try to get out again this weekend. Got skunked at Galena last weekend and it didn't look like anyone else was getting bites. Anyone ever try other spots with any luck? I am a total newcomer to this hardwater so I am not sure if I want to go "against the grain"


----------



## AnglinAddict

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ice still good? Might try to hit something Friday is weather permits. Haven't been fishing in months!!~


I went to galena Wednesday am. Ice was about 12 inches. Fish weren't biting.


----------



## OldSoldier

Caught a couple of crappies and my first eye through the ice today. Plenty of marks but few bites. Sun felt good while it lasted.


----------



## lv2fish

...........


----------



## lv2fish

Caught a dozen gills and 2 crappie, nothing big. Waxies a foot up in 22 FOW. Nice day to be out. Ice is 12 inches in galena. Saw a few nice crappie from others.


----------



## fishslim

Great weekend on alum quality crappies both days man hope to find these girls this spring they got shoulders cannot wait to cast for them.


----------



## jray

hey fishslim your hole heated up a bit after you left last night  best weekend on the ice for me it should be great this weekend too just remember the bite aka what they want when and where they want it is constantly changing good luck out there guys


----------



## ying6

Holes are fished out... Big run is the new spot!


----------



## Snyd

Just job guys on the ice fishing - Troy - sounds like you better put those crappie in a cage for this spring. LOL!


----------



## Lundy

Snyd said:


> Just job guys on the ice fishing - Troy - sounds like you better put those crappie in a cage for this spring. LOL!


He won't really need to have those crappie until FALL


----------



## ying6

Where is the spring one!!!!!! ?


----------



## ShakeDown

Deer Creek...and I don't believe for a second you didn't know that already


----------



## ying6

Deer Creek - Utah? That isn't very centralized. 
Seems like to me, Josh may have had something to do with that location! 
I just hope we can find fish there! difficult place to find quality fish!


----------



## fishslim

Ying whining already.lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim

Shake he did not know was drilling last night on the ice as to where it would be.lol by the way wished I was there to video your snowmobile stunts yesterday.lol sounded classic. flipping sled from parking lot to ice.lol and always good to remember thing in tow will say hello when stopping to quick. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher

So, is any one venturing out to the area in front of the dam? Just curious i dont ice fish(much yet). But was thinking how scary it would be being the trailblazer. And the trailblavers on erie,man it gives me the chills just driveing over cheshire and thinking about being on the main lake...


----------



## jray

That whole area down on the south end is rough there are a few areas there that really never freeze well. As far as the mainlake goes I will probably be on the hunt for eyes this weekend out there. But the south end has so mAny springs and rapid depth changes definitely be careful and spud if you try it


----------



## ShakeDown

Troy...I had a gold medal performance the day before with the wife on the snowmobile trails at alum. Pitched her off the back twice, and the first was 100 yards into the ride. Awesome.

Kim did tell me that every time I went whizzing by his shanty it would get the fish moving and he'd see them on the vex. That might end up being a billable service


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jray said:


> That whole area down on the south end is rough there are a few areas there that really never freeze well. As far as the mainlake goes I will probably be on the hunt for eyes this weekend out there. But the south end has so mAny springs and rapid depth changes definitely be careful and spud if you try it


Thanks... haha wont wee me there. And yea i remember posts in the past talking about how sketchy that area is,lol but till fishing it...


----------



## Snyd

Ying & Shake - Does White Bass count as crappie at Deer Creek? Just seems like the handful of times I was on that lake the white bass out numberd the crappie. Should be a fun event - Just need to find a partner not sure if my son is up for the challenge yet.


----------



## tomdury

Went out last sunday and got totally skunked. not even a bite. was fishing galena near marina where that big branch is stickin out. should I stick with that back cove area? I would like to luck into one or two fish before hard water is gone. minnows on bottom or waxies?


----------



## Duck391

I've been finding crappies in deeper water 16-22ft. Haven't found any amazing spots but we've found a few. Hoping to find some bonus eyes later this week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6

Anyone fishing tomorrow during the day? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSoldier

Last 2 days have had nice weather in afternoon. Yesterday I caught one crappie at Alum. Today I had sunshne, good company, but no fsh


----------



## ying6

We fished all day around big run. Nothing but short fish that we marked high! I had one solid hit that took off. Nothing else to talk about. Ice is turning bad quick 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSoldier

Was at Alum Marina from 3 to 6 PM today. Enjoyed the weather........


----------



## fishintechnician

Just got back from galena. I was all alone out here which was weird. Marked all kinds of fish but no takers. A lot of fish in the last 4-5 ft of the water column and also up around 10'. Not a single bite. Also fished Delaware this morn and nothing there either: and this was a spot that I have been doing really well at the last few weeks. Idk what's going on but I new to figure hem out ASAP before the ice is gone.


----------



## OldSoldier

Nothing off the docks so walked over to other side. Marked fish in 10 FOW. All were hand size gills. Caught 3.

Another nice day on the ice.


----------



## ying6

Heading to a new spot today. Would rather not go it alone. Anyone want to meet up to fish alum? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd

Ying - If I didn't have to work today I would have taken you up on your offer. Sorry! Hope you get into them today.


----------



## jray

+1 im waving good by to the ice from a work computer!


----------



## fishintechnician

Ying I would of went with you but when I got Lonnie's message I was already at Indian how did you do today? We scratched out a couple keeper crappie and a few gills. Was slow and had to talk them into biting. All hugging the bottom


----------



## charper119

Hit Alum Saturday, Sunday and Monday mornings/early afternoon. Fish are there, mostly gills Sat and Sun with crappie on Mon. Fish are on the bottom. Good weekend to fill the freezer a bit. Met some good people fishing, thanks for the company. Ying, saw the post after I got home, I'd join you the next time you want, hopefully you got a few after I left.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6

I didn't fare as well as you. Fish started lighting up the screen and I got into a few but nothing to talk about. The weather came in and that was it for me. I will shoot a quick post out before I head out again. As I would rather try the spot with someone else. 
I know Troy was on another lake and sent me some good pictures of eye balls! However this time I am not going to be lured into making the trip! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician

I agree ying would much rather fish a local lake than drive an hr


----------



## fishslim

Chicken Mike come on head out of town you know you want to. Chapter 114 glad to see you found some of those better crappies gotta work your tail off to get them. Hope to be casting for them as soon as possible got some new swims to test out anxious.lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim

Sorry chapter 114 lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney

I am not extremely familiar with Alum, can anyone tell me if the ice will be safe this weekend with the rain and the high temps?


----------



## ironman172

probably safe, but might have to tread water to get on it....I expect the lake to rise and open water from the shore line to the ice....I haven't been at all, so really can't say.... just speaking from past years, after a snow melt with rain..... and I wouldn't go it alone either


----------



## jray

Ya this much of a rise in water level will do funky stuff to the ice it can deteriorate from the top and bottom even if it freezes up next week it will be layered and very unpredictable IMHO. Also they will let water out and if they end up over shooting it that is really bad so at this point for alum I would say hope for thawing if you want to fish there will be guys on it but I will probably not be among them. Increased water flow has me thinking other areas anyway


----------



## fishslim

Anyone been on the ice at alum lately?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> Anyone been on the ice at alum lately?


Troy,just drove bye galeana,no one currently on the ice,did see fresh tracks. But didnt notice any holes


----------



## fishslim

Thanks might be holes tonight or tomorrow.lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray

If it's safe I'll be out tomorrow night


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Btw the tracks i did see came from the rip rap,went 15/20' then turned right around.so be carefull guys...


----------



## 9Left

I doubt it would be safe this weekend...40's and sunny on Wednesday,Thursday and Friday... I just checked a smaller lake in Dayton that I live near..5" of ice..compared to the 12+inches just a couple weeks ago...I understand different lakes freeze and thaw very differently...but be careful out there...


----------



## ying6

There is ice out there. The worst part is along the shore. Out 20 feet is definitley stronger than by the shore. There are holes out there. Just saying.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

Saugeyefisher said:


> Btw the tracks i did see came from the rip rap,went 15/20' then turned right around.so be carefull guys...


Those were my tracks. I feel like I've got to speak up before someone blindly follows those tracks. I'm new around here and will introduce myself later, though I've already met a few of you. I was out investigating the ice on Sunday because of a major urge to get out there. The ice near the shore was very sketchy and was not safe at that time. I tried a shortest distance approach and went out on the riprap. The ice there was safe probably 6-8". However at the point I stopped walking (15-20' out) there was a large snow covered hole. I was alone and didn't investigate further I just turned around and went elsewhere. This was very near the usual fishing grounds so be very careful if you go out. I'll probably head back that way tomorrow so report back if anyone got out there tonight.


----------



## hang_loose

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> Those were my tracks. I feel like I've got to speak up before someone blindly follows those tracks. I'm new around here and will introduce myself later, though I've already met a few of you. I was out investigating the ice on Sunday because of a major urge to get out there. The ice near the shore was very sketchy and was not safe at that time. I tried a shortest distance approach and went out on the riprap. The ice there was safe probably 6-8". However at the point I stopped walking (15-20' out) there was a large snow covered hole. I was alone and didn't investigate further I just turned around and went elsewhere. This was very near the usual fishing grounds so be very careful if you go out. I'll probably head back that way tomorrow so report back if anyone got out there tonight.


Thanks for the info Caveman..... And by the way, WELCOME to OGF!!!. Be careful out there buddy.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

If you've been out there over the last couple days you wouldn't believe me about the state of things on Sunday. Seems to be locked up nicely now.

Question: What causes the ice to create a boom-ish sound? Is it the new ice expanding and pushing things around (think plate tectonics) or maybe just the whole ice mass moving in general? I've been hearing it much more frequently after the re-freeze.


----------



## Net

9Left said:


> I doubt it would be safe this weekend...


+1 
Warm temps...direct sunlight....time to start charging up the boat batteries


----------



## jray

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> If you've been out there over the last couple days you wouldn't believe me about the state of things on Sunday. Seems to be locked up nicely now.
> 
> Question: What causes the ice to create a boom-ish sound? Is it the new ice expanding and pushing things around (think plate tectonics) or maybe just the whole ice mass moving in general? I've been hearing it much more frequently after the re-freeze.


Thermal expansion the ice freezes faster than its physical parameters allow it to expand it is worse when the ice is brittle like it is now after a refreeze.


----------



## freshwater_newb

Net said:


> +1
> Warm temps...direct sunlight....time to start charging up the boat batteries


Too bad it's still a long time before I dig my stinky wading sneakers out of the basement.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Trade in those stinky wading sneakers for some neoprene waders and get to work..... Those big girls will be gettin the itch.


----------



## freshwater_newb

^^ Yeah, I was at cabelas the other day ogling the waders in the bargain cave. None my size


----------



## claytonhaske

Gottagofishn said:


> Trade in those stinky wading sneakers for some neoprene waders and get to work..... Those big girls will be gettin the itch.


There is nothing better than a quality set of waders....I look at it as in investment, they will give you a much more enjoyable time in the river.


----------



## ski

Freshwater, what size foot are you? I may have a pair in the basement I can sell you. 
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freshwater_newb

ski said:


> freshwater, what size foot are you? I may have a pair in the basement i can sell you.
> Ski
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


10 1/2 - 11


----------



## freshwater_newb

Just got some.

Every once in a while that Cabela's bargain cave has some real deals.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Who was fishing below Cheshire rd today just south of the open water anybody on here?


----------



## ski

Ok. I think they are size 9.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freshwater_newb

ski said:


> Ok. I think they are size 9.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for lookin' out though. I appreciate it.


----------

